# Naturalisation



## ejpw

hello all,

I have a special question regarding naturalisation as I think my situation is a bit particular and can't find any answers on official websites.
I had been living in France for c.9 years until I moved to Switzerland for studies in September 2021. I still have my French titre de séjour and own an apartment which I'm renting out in France. I also continue working as autoentrepreneur with a company based in Paris, pay my regular cotisations to URSSAF, and am liable for french taxes.

I'd like to acquire French nationality but I don't know if I'd now be disqualified having spent almost 12 months studying abroad. I hope that this isn't the case for the reasons stated above (especially the tax residency). The only information I can find on service-public.fr is that you can be eligible for naturalisation after having spent 5 consecutive years in France. Any thoughts?


----------



## LoriEleanor

Daughter has submitted her dossier a few months ago. She was told she had to have been in France consecutively for at least the last five years. Don't know if anything has changed since then. She had to submit all her lease agreements, among a million other documents.


----------



## Bevdeforges

They really do insist that you have been properly resident in France for the previous 5 years. Besides your tax assessments, they will want to see proof of residence (i.e. utility bills, etc.) and review your titres de séjour (which probably should be a carte de séjour or carte de resident by now). Beyond that, you need to remain resident in France for however long it takes for your dossier to be processed (in "normal" times, about a year - these days, who knows?). 

It may depend on exactly what type of titre de séjour you are on. But the first thing would be to return from Switzerland and establish your French residence before you can submit the request for naturalization.


----------



## ejpw

thanks for the info and advice!


----------

